# Saffire PRO24 calibration



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi peoples 

This is my first post and Im in dire need of help (aren't we all) :help:
I am a sound production student so I have some knowledge, but as this shows, not nearly enuf!

I am using the Focusrite Saffire Pro24 DSP and am having trouble even getting a simple calibration. Here is a guide to what I am doing. :dumbcrazy:

I have 6 Line outs and 4 line in's
All cables are unplugged exept for the firewire to my PC.

I have several ways to control the amplitude.
I can turn up the line in gain (it is also an XLR) and I have my main monitor gain. These are hardware pots on the front of card.
I can use the internal Saffire MixControl software mixer to control individual ins, outs and mix etc and also I can do some routing.
I can use REW

:boxer:
I take my 1/4 inch and pop it from Line output 2 to Line Input 2
All the REW settings are default 

When running soundcard calibration in REW, I get the test tone sitting at -12dB and my right channel amplitude is sitting at around -86dB

I can fiddle with the pots on my Saffire but I get either a weak signal or what seems to be feedback even tho I am not monitoring the input :huh:

I know this is a rather meager amount of info but I am really not sure where to start:crying:

I need some peeps with patience lddude: the right questions onder: and a knack for talking to newbs :nerd:

Thanks

LoG


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> If you're running Win7 or Vista ( you didn't bother to say :huh::nono: ), go now ( like right now ) to  *This Thread ! *. 
> Read it and make sure you are setup for 2 channel input .










> If you are already set ( for 2-chnl input ) then try using the beta version of REW that supports ASIO drivers / & then use the ASIO drivers that came with your card ( instead of the WDM/JAVA drivers that you must be currently trying to use ) .
> You'll see that the ASIO drivers ( as seen from within REW ) offer much clearer virtual routing of input to output . 

> Here's the Beta version ( if you don't already have it loaded ) ; *wizardinstallv5.01beta7.exe *

> If for some reason you are not completely comfy with the ASIO drivers from Focusrite then download & use  *the ASIO4All driver "wrapper"*  , though it will still insist on you having functioning WDM drivers to do it's thing . One reason I can think of ( for using ASIO4ALL ) is doing so will take your Focusrite virtual mixer out of the picture ( which could be where your current bottleneck is ) .



LoG said:


> I need some peeps with patience lddude: the right questions onder: and a knack for talking to newbs :nerd:


> Not me at all since I abhor spoon-feeding , but I'll hang until you do something to grump me out . :dumbcrazy: 

:sn:

PS ; If this doesn't work , I'll be asking you to post screen-captures of a few things ( including your virtual mixer setup & your Preferences page from within REW, as well as pics of all your sound control panels from whatever WinVersion you are running ) , so be fore-warned & prepared to post these pics . 

> ie ; * Please Read-Posting-A-Graph *


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

EarlK said:


> > If you're running Win7 or Vista ( you didn't bother to say :huh::nono: ), go now ( like right now ) to  *This Thread ! *.


Sorry I should have said. Im using Win7 Home x64

I will run over to the thread you suggest and ensure my settings are correct and report back here.

(And dont worry, I dont need spoon fed, just point me towards the spoon :flex

p.s. thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, my card was set to 2 channel 24bit 48kHz. I know REW is fine with 48kHz but is the 24bit a problem?

I am downloading the version of REW you linked and will install that, should only take a few mins. 

I will be able to post any info or screenshots you need as Im reasonably computer savey, so if I dont understand it wont be hard for you to direct me to the place where such info resides.

I currently have the saffire drivers installed and I take it REW version 5.0 doesnt support ASIO drivers?
I selected the soundcard from the in and out dropdown list. Anyhoo, I will install the 5.01 beta and report back asap.

------------------------

Ok, the 5.01beta is on and here are my initial settings.

Drivers - ASIO
Sample Rate - 48kHz (I also reduced my bit depth to 16 jst to keep it simple)
ASIO Device - ASIO Saffire
Output - 2ro24DSP-001570 Mon 2 (the channel I usually use as line out to my right monitor)
Input - 2ro24DSP-001570 IP 2

I still have my cable from the line out 2 to my line in 2
48v is NOT on.

I have no idea what the timing ref out and in is for, do I need to set this, I see I have a choice of all the ins and outs i have currently not used. 

Here is a pic of the mixcontrol software for the saffire, the red on the right hand numbers is the monitor output selection, red means muted.(I am unsure I can use this interface on my PC without the mixcontrol)


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Rews Help File states , that internally REW uses 16-Bit samples and then the Help File goes on to recommend the 48Khz/16-bit setup .

I'd stick with that arrangement if it works for you .

FYI; REW can import & export 16, 24, 32 bit PCM signed wave files ( just not 32 bit floating ) .

:sn:


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

For test purposes I will stick to 16bit 44kHz :innocent:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm staring at your MixControl panel .

I see the necessary input represented and maybe REWs' output Chnls ( software returns ) called DAW1 & DAW 2 ??? .

Here's an EMU PatchMix ( virtual mixer ) set up to do what you need to do ( though that ASIO Out 31/32 is superfluous to this conversation ) .










Yea I know , that Patchmix mixer is not exactly intuitive nor instinctive ( when trying to figure what it's actually routing ) . 
But notice the mention of *"Wave 1 & 2"* . 

> Wave 1 & 2 is REWs digital return stream ( output ) / I'm assuming DAW 1 & 2 in your world connects to REWs outputs. Is that correct ? 

> Also note ; the analog input channel coming into this monitor mixer is "muted" . That's the way it should be ( at least in Patchmix & most other virtual mixers that I've seen ) . 
> Muting here ( at the virtual monitor mixer ) only stops the signal from being routed back out the analog outputs ( as part of a monitor mix for musicians ) .
> Not muting here creates a feedback loop that will/can cause either overload ( if it is a loopback type connection ) or actual acoustic howling ( with a microphone & live speaker ) .



> Ok, the 5.01beta is on and here are my initial settings.
> 
> Drivers - ASIO
> Sample Rate - 48kHz (I also reduced my bit depth to 16 jst to keep it simple)
> ...


> I believe ( from this one picture ) that you should concentrate on getting REWs' output through your gear & out to a speaker first ( for instance ) .

> So disconnect the loop-back cable , restore your chnl 2 out to your speaker monitor . Turn on REWs Signal Generator ( using a 1K tone set to -15 ) and go to it & get signal from REW through patchmix to your powered monitors .

> To test your input , you might just plug in any mic ( dynamic or condensor ) into either chnl 1 or 2 of your saffire , then check to establish good signal in your Saffire preamp > open up REWs "Levels" window > then do any necessary softpatching until you see signal show up in the appropriate REW meter ( within the "Levels" duaghter-window ) .

> Once you have established output & input > go back & re-etablish your loopback connection & try a SoundCard calibration .



:sn:


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

Sadly I had to run off, I will return to this when I wake up and have some coffee. Its 2am right now and I need bed


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

The worst thing is, I have never been 100% sure on the routing using the mixcontrol software, its likely my biggest weak point, its the same when I am using the Neive mixers in college. Once I know my way around I get by, but I never fully comprehend the routing... gah! :hissyfit:

Anyway, thats something I am working hard to rectify. 

I will get the mixer interface you showed and copy the settings and report back.


Also, which version of E-MU do you suggest?

Im guessing the "E-MU Windows 7 USB Beta Driver October 2010 (0202 USB, 0404 USB, Tracker Pre USB)" version because my card is not an internal PCI card and because I am Win7.

Im on this page : http://connect.creativelabs.com/emu/default.aspx


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok...

I tried one last time with mix saffire and I think I have finally got a real reading. 

Here is my reading (I take it REW defaults to the graph type you want)










And here is the REW file, tho I understand that may be for another forum another time. 

View attachment PRO24 13-12-11 3pm.mdat


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, your soundcard trace looks good . 

:T


----------



## LoG (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweeeeeet!

Thanks for your help :clap:


----------



## jazztronaut (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all, I'm all very new to this and having some trouble calibrating my soundcard and was hoping someone could answer some of my questions.

My sound card is a Focusrite Saffire Pro 24, I'm on OSX 10.9. As you can see in the attached img the calibrated file that has being created seems weird compared to some of the calibration graphs I've seen on the forum. I was wondering if I was doing something wrong? I have gotten both the in & out at -12db, so am not sure if this is a correct calibration?

Looking forward to some help to resolve my issue.. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Niick (Jan 2, 2015)

A direct quote from JohnM from another question about the same problem:


"That is caused by feedback from a monitoring path, see step 5 in Calibrating the soundcard in the REW help. You don't mention which version of Windows you are running, the Windows mixer settings may be feeding some of the input signal back to the output - in recent versions of Windows that is caused by a "Listen to this device" box being selected (it shouldn't be) or by the volume of the Line In signal on the output mixer not being zero or muted in older versions. Creative's own software on older versions of Windows also has some mixer controls that may be the culprit."


----------



## Niick (Jan 2, 2015)

Of course your not using windows, but I suspect that it's a "direct monitoring" feature or the "monitor mixer" setting on the focusrite. I use a Saffire6 USB and if I don't have the monitor mix knob turned fully counter clockwise, to input, then I'll get the same problem.


----------

